# mutt-1.4.2.3_5 doesn't colorizing mails



## Sunsyril (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I have a problem with mutt since I upgraded on 2010-09-17 via ports to mutt-1.4.2.3_5 (mutt -v Mutt 1.4.2.3i (2007-05-26))

Prior versions worked well, but the new one doesn't display my colors  
I checked my configuration, asked google (and yahoo  ) Can't find any cause of the behavior.

Attached my mutt-color-configuration.

Any hint for me? Or is it a bug of this version?

Thanks in advance
Klaus


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 18, 2010)

There's nothing attached.


----------



## Sunsyril (Sep 19, 2010)

*./mutt/color*

Hi, 

sorry here is (hopefully) the attachment

Klaus


----------

